# Các nguyên nhân máy giặt không tự xả nước xả và cách khắc phục



## Kenzy (16/6/19)

Máy giặt không tự xả nước xả vải là một lỗi rất hay gặp khi sử dụng máy giặt. Tuy nhiên, lỗi này cũng rất dễ khắc phục. Chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn bạn mẹo khắc phục một cách đơn giản.

*Các nguyên nhân khiến máy giặt không tự xả nước xả vải*
Nếu bạn đã chắc chắn rằng máy giặt nhà mình không hề lấy nước xả vải từ ngăn để xả thì chỉ do 2 nguyên nhân này thôi:

*Nguyên nhân 1*: Do áp lực nước chảy vào trong máy giặt quá yếu, không đủ mạnh để nước có thể chảy tràn tới ngăn đựng nước xả vải. Khiến nước xả vẫn nằm lại trong ngăn mà không chảy xuống được lồng giặt.
*Nguyên nhân 2*: Do hộp đựng nước xả vải bị tắc nghẽn do nước xả rất dễ bị đóng cặn sau một thời gian sử dụng khiến nước không chảy xuống được và dĩ nhiên không cuốn theo nước xả vải đi được.
*Cách khắc phục khi máy giặt không tự xả nước xả vải*

Nếu lỗi máy giặt không tự xả nước xả vải là do nguyên nhân thứ 1 thì bạn hãy thử kiểm tra xem nước chảy vào có yếu không. Nếu có, bạn nên kiểm tra lại van cấp nước của máy giặt xem có bị tắc nghẽn không để sửa chữa. Và tốt nhất nếu nguồn nước nhà bạn không quá sạch thì bạn nên thường xuyên vệ sinh ống cấp nước này. Ngoài ra nếu do nguồn nước nhà bạn yếu không thể đưa nước lên cao được thì một là bạn có thể sử dụng thêm bơm tăng áp để tăng lực nước vào máy giặt, hai là bạn nên chuyển vị trí máy giặt lắp sang một chỗ khác đủ tiêu chuẩn hơn là được nhé!
_

_
_Các nguyên nhân máy giặt không tự xả nước xả và cách khắc phục_​
Còn nếu lỗi máy giặt không tự xả nước xả vải là do nguyên nhân thứ 2 thì khá đơn giản, bạn chỉ việc vệ sinh sao cho hết cặn bám bên trong hộp để nước xả là được.




_bạn chỉ việc vệ sinh sao cho hết cặn bám bên trong hộp để nước xả là được_
​Trên đây là những nguyên nhân và các cách để xử lý trường hợp máy giặt không dùng được nước xả vải. Nếu còn bất kỳ thắc mắc nào, bạn hãy để lại bình luận bên dưới bài viết này để được giải đáp nhé!

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

